# Marriott's 12-Month Reservation Policy



## Dave M (Jun 8, 2005)

*I have copied this from an old TUG BBS thread.*

---------------------------------------------

ciscogizmo1

TUG Member 
Posts: 509
From: 
Registered: Aug 2002 
posted 11-02-2004 10:55

I got this letter from Jodi Diamond, a Marriott sales rep: 

Date 
Mr. and Mrs. 
Address
City, ST ZIP
COUNTRY 
Dear Mr. and Mrs. 
We’re very pleased to introduce a reservation enhancement for the 2006 reservation year that will save valuable time for our Owners who prefer to make reservations as early as possible—12 months* prior to vacationing. For high demand dates such as holidays or popular events, you’ll especially appreciate how easy we’ve made requesting your Vacation Ownership week. 
For your convenience, you may now contact Owner Services as early as 9 a.m. Eastern time 12 months* before the first check-in day** of your desired vacation week and request a reservation for arrival on any of that week’s check-in days. 
Example: 
· You are a single-week Owner wishing to vacation at your home resort during the second week of January 2006. Your choices of check-in days for your desired vacation week are Friday, January 6; Saturday, January 7; and Sunday, January 8, 2006.
· At 9 a.m. Eastern time on January 6, 2005, Owner Services will have access to all available villas for that Vacation Ownership week. For optimal reservation ability, you contact us as early as 9 a.m. Eastern time on that date to place your reservation request for arrival on any of your desired vacation week’s check-in days.
· Owner Services will check all three arrival dates. If there is availability, we will confirm your reservation for the day that best meets your needs—now one call or visit to our Web site can do it all! 
This enhancement is available by phone or online to single-week Owners requesting a reservation 12 months in advance. If you are a multiple-week Owner, please contact us by phone 13 months in advance so that we may assist you with your reservation. Remember… requesting your week as early as possible provides optimal reservation ability and reservations are confirmed on a first-come, first-served basis, based on availability. 
Here’s how to contact us if you have any questions about this reservation enhancement or to place your reservation request:
· By phone: 800-845-4226 or 801-468-4089 (Marriott Vacation Club International Owners)
800-442-7796 or 801-468-4270 (Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club Owners)
· Via our Web site: www.vacationclub.com 
We look forward to taking great care of your vacation reservations. It is our pleasure to help you make the most of all your vacations and create a lifetime of wonderful vacation memories. 
Sincerely, 
Pete Watzka
Chief Customer Officer 

*13 months for multiple-week Owners wishing to reserve concurrent or consecutive weeks to occupy 

** The first check-in day of the week for Marriott’s Cypress Harbour, Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club at Orlando and Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club at Branson is Thursday. Friday is the first check-in day of the week for all other resorts having multiple arrival days.

----------------------------------------------------

gerdiben

TUG Member 
Posts: 188
From: new york usa
Registered: Nov 2003 

posted 11-02-2004 12:54

Let's see if I have this straight. If I wish to make my reservation at Cypress Harbour for say SUNDAY March 12 of 2006, I can call owner services on THURSDAY, March 10 of 2005?

----------------------------------------------------

Dave M
Administrator 
TUG Member 
Posts: 6257
From: Boston, MA
Registered: Dec 2000 

posted 11-02-2004 13:00    

Not quite. Your earliest check-in choice for that week would be Thursday, March 9, 2006 (because CH is one of the resorts that allows Thursday check-ins). Thus, as a single week owner, you could first call on Wednesday, March 9, 2005 (one full year before earliest check-in).

--------------------------------------------------

pwrshift

TUG Member 
Posts: 2764
From: Toronto
Registered: Dec 2000 

posted 11-03-2004 18:47

I assume if you're booking 2 or more consecutive or concurrent weeks at the same time, you can still make reservations 13 months ahead?

----------------------------------------------

Dave M
Administrator 
TUG Member 
Posts: 6257
From: Boston, MA
Registered: Dec 2000 

posted 11-03-2004 20:22

Yes, as stated in the letter that the OP quotes.


----------

